# Stiff bindings for LibTech C2BTX + Burton ION



## miatrwa (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm looking for a stiff bindings to match with the board and ION boots. I prefer groomers over parks, fast riding over tricks. Lately I tried freeride a bit and it's quite cool, I think I'm gonna be doing more of this, but groomers, speed and good control are my priorities for the time being. I'm looking for bindings that go with my priorities, but won't be disturb during freeride. 

Initially, I was thinking about Burton Diode or Flux SF, but I'm not sure if these won't be too stiff. 

I'm also considering Union Charger (or T.Rice, a bit more flexible, but I don't know it not too much), Rome Katana, Burton Cartel (another one maybe too flexible, but one can't get Cartel LTD in Poland). Somebody recommended me Burton Genesis, but I think these are not stiff enough. 

Also, what do you think about SP SLAB.ONE MOUNTAIN? I know it's a binding designed for freeride, but would it work well on groomers? I can't find exact flex on the Internet, only Flex: Responsible.

Any among these would be better than others for my preferences? Is there anything else good that I'm not considering?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Ride El Hefe, NOW O-Drive


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

I have the chargers. They are stiff and responsive but I broke one of the carbon fiber high backs my second day on them. Union replaced the high backs with the Factory high backs. I haven't had any issues since then.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I honestly think any of those bindings that you listed above will work well..

It will depend on minor features that they have or dont have. For example: Do you want canting? Do you want more cushioning vs less?


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

You can get burton malavitas or union chargers ar SUPERSKLEP sneak | street | skate | snow | hip-hop


----------



## miatrwa (Feb 12, 2015)

Eventually I've narrowed the choice to Union T.Rice na Burton Cartel. Does either one have any significant pros or cons? Or shall I just choose ones that look better (Unions I guess)?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

you need a pair of those:

XON Snow-1 aims to make snowboarding smarter


----------



## miatrwa (Feb 12, 2015)

ekb18c said:


> Do you want canting? Do you want more cushioning vs less?


Canting - yes, cushioning - I'd prefer more, but it's less important.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Unless theyve changed things this year the cartels are not that stiff. Just above mid flex, more all mt freestyle.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

miatrwa said:


> Canting - yes, cushioning - I'd prefer more, but it's less important.


Well then start narrowing down the choices then. Chargers are not canted. Then Canting vs autocant (basically different density foam on different sides of the foot).

So for example, if you want really canting then, that leaves the trice, katana. Then you look at those features and decide which one you like better.


----------



## RIDERUK (Oct 22, 2014)

miatrwa said:


> I'm looking for a stiff bindings to match with the board and ION boots. I prefer groomers over parks, fast riding over tricks. Lately I tried freeride a bit and it's quite cool, I think I'm gonna be doing more of this, but groomers, speed and good control are my priorities for the time being. I'm looking for bindings that go with my priorities, but won't be disturb during freeride.
> 
> Initially, I was thinking about Burton Diode or Flux SF, but I'm not sure if these won't be too stiff.
> 
> ...


Fairly sure if the genesis are too soft then the katana is going to be. They look to be a mid-flex at most (n.b. I haven't ridden them myself)


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If you want canting and a mid/stiff binding:
SF's, Malavita, Katana, K2 Lien AT, or Flow Fuse GT.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Brewtown said:


> Unless theyve changed things this year the cartels are not that stiff. Just above mid flex, more all mt freestyle.


Watching the FIS Snowboard Cross the other week I noticed that a lot of the riders were running Cartels, like more than any other binding. I saw one set of 12's but most were later (and supposedly softer). If they're stiff enough for those guys then they're stiff enough for us mere mortals mincing around attempting to carve.


----------



## miatrwa (Feb 12, 2015)

I eventually ordered Unions - canted, quite stiff and good reviews. Thanks for help.


----------



## mikez (May 12, 2009)

Just throwing Nitro Phantoms out there, for anyone else who's looking. Medium stiff, rock solid binding.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

The Diodes are NOT too stiff. I used to ride Burton C60s but find the Diodes overall more comfortable, while still being nice responsive bindings. Run them on all my boards...


----------



## fastaction (Nov 27, 2014)

^agreed I would if I could but I got 2 sets.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Snow Hound said:


> Watching the FIS Snowboard Cross the other week I noticed that a lot of the riders were running Cartels, like more than any other binding. I saw one set of 12's but most were later (and supposedly softer). If they're stiff enough for those guys then they're stiff enough for us mere mortals mincing around attempting to carve.


Thats crazy. Cartels are a great binding I would recommend to almost anyone, but its certainly not the stiffest binding out there. Am I off base saying cartels are barely past midflex? I also dont know much about boarder x but assume they would rock a super aggressive set up.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

BX bindings

Hard to tell from the pic, but these look like Diodes to me: http://cdn3.coresites.mpora.com/whitelines_new/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/Screen-Shot-2014-02-18-at-07.53.26.png

Apexsnowboard.com which supplies to BX racers in Canada used to sell just the Diodes, now it doesn't look like they sell any bindings, but the promo material looks like it has Diodes on all the BX/Ride setups.

This guy looks like he's on diodes with a C60 base?!? Not sure... http://www.thredbo.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/CUFFY-LAST-07-31-BX_DSC5651.jpg

Looks like lots also compete with others... I happen to like the Diodes. I just sold a pair of 2013 Cartels because I found them soft.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

I like Ride Capo's on my The Man's board, more than K2 Formulla's, which I left on Nitro Swindle. K2's are great, but stiffer Capo's match my board better. Only drawback is not durable toe straps, which were replaced for free after I sent some pictures to ride support.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Yeah it did make me wonder. I've got Cartels for my mid flex boards and Diodes on my PYL.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

kosmoz said:


> I like Ride Capo's on my The Man's board, more than K2 Formulla's, which I left on Nitro Swindle. K2's are great, but stiffer Capo's match my board better. Only drawback is not durable toe straps, which were replaced for free after I sent some pictures to ride support.


Why do Ride persist with that bullshit toe strap design? Parse through most coverage on here about Ride bindings and a high percentage is about the toe strap failure. A fkn blind man could see right away where the likely weak point in their bindings is...clue...the holes in the fkn shitty plastic toe straps. 

I agree with you on the K2 Formulas being a great binding. I kinda like them more than my Cartels and Vitas, both of which I love. Something about the simplicity of the Formula, build quality, fit and feel that push it up there for me. Formulas deserve more love on here.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

Love them too, but they are a bit too soft paired with stiff board.


----------

